# Treadle Machine?



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Does anyone use a treadle sewing machine? I like the *idea* of a machine that doesn't require electricity, but I am concerned that using one would be the sewing equivalent of chewing gum and walking at the same time. I've never even seen one in use before! 

I'm looking for a new sewing machine, and I'm eying either a singer treadle or featherweight. I want something dependable and solid, not like my finicky, mostly-plastic kenmore!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

While I don't consider myself an expert, I've got a Featherweight and love it. It's a workhorse. I've sewn everything from curtains to bedding to clothes over the years. Even stitched up a new headliner on it for DHs '64 Impala.

It does take a bit to learn how to treadle....LOL, I remember those first awkward attempts. But it doesn't take long to get the hang of it and you'll soon be buzzing along.


----------



## Humburger (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm glad you started this thread. I will be getting my grandmother's old treadle machine in a couple of months and want to start using it. My mom says that it is in excellent shape and useable, so I am looking forward to it. I believe it is a Singer. I remember grandma using it a lot and she tried to teach me to use it when I was eleven, but I wasn't interested. :doh: I was a dumb kid...


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I have a Singer treadle that also has a motor on it. By switching out the belt I can use it either way. They are very easy to use. Like WIHH said, just relax and enjoy. You can unthread it and learn the feel by just sitting there peddling. With a treadle you usually have to start it by turning the hand wheel to make sure it's turning the right direction. But then you just keep it going with your feet. They are a lot of fun. They also don't have a lot that can go wrong like the new ones do.


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

I have mine set up for heavy repairs like jeans and such. A 16 needle and heavy thread.

Here's a tip for every machine. You all might already have a way of doing this but this is what I do.
You know the little felt thing that used to be on most machines under the thread> I made some up out of muslim and put the needle size on it in pen and place on both of my machines. Too dang hard to remove and look see what needle is there.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Countrystyle said:


> I have mine set up for heavy repairs like jeans and such. A 16 needle and heavy thread.
> 
> Here's a tip for every machine. You all might already have a way of doing this but this is what I do.
> You know the little felt thing that used to be on most machines under the thread> I made some up out of muslim and put the needle size on it in pen and place on both of my machines. Too dang hard to remove and look see what needle is there.


What a great tip.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

To have your cake and eat it too.....

rather then the 221 Featherweight.. why not a Singer 301 (long bed)! good for the next 8 days http://tinyurl.com/ykqag44 here is one day left on this short bed http://tinyurl.com/ylps52v great GREAT deal, a long bed can be purchased later and changed over.


I was looking at craigs list yesterday and saw several treadles for under $150. 

now if you are patient..... you can have a great machine, all metal and gear driven that can be converted to a treadle the Singer 401G! not the A but the G - made in Germany probably the cost of the 221. to see what it will do look at the singer 401A. the 401G comes up from time to time on ebay America but if you look at the Germany ebay.. you will find them ore frequently there.

Also, Bernina makes a Treadle/Electric machine... we had them at the college a few years back, nice machine think it was a 1040 ... contact the Bernina dealer. This machine also does lots of great stitches including a couple of embrodiery stitches.. flowers and leaves.

my 2 cents


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Well thanks WIHH, but I'm no expert, lol. There is someone on here who owns a bunch of machines...Sewsilly maybe?? I forget, sorry! I did learn to sew on a treadle and sewed on it off and on until I was a teenager, but then didn't touch another one until about five years ago. I did, however, do a lot of research on the internet and then bought a manual and learned to clean it and adjust it myself when I couldn't find anyone in my area who knew anything about them. 

I also completely stripped one, replaced some missing parts on the drawers and then refinished it. I have another one I want to do, but it needs a piece of veneer replaced on it. I think I can do it, but just haven't gotten around to it yet. I also bought a set of attachments off of eBay before I even knew what they all were, then set out on another internet search to figure them out, lol. That's where I got the links I posted for you. 

MissQueenie, I hope you're talking about a "new" to you machine and not one of the new treadles like Lehman's has out. They've gotten really bad reviews and are apparently made really cheaply. Since you said featherweight, though, I'm assuming you're talking about an antique. The ones Westie posted might be good. I'm not familiar with them.

As for using a treadle, there's a certain "rhythm" to it, and it's really easy to pick up. I had no trouble even after all the years I'd been away from them. As for the rest, there are so many different models to choose from, it just depends on what you want to do with it and which one you like the looks of the best. If you have specific questions, feel free to ask. There are lots of us with treadles...if we don't know the answer maybe we can find it for you!


----------



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

Is the Lehman's treadle a Janome? I noticed on the Janome website that they have a treadle head for somewhere in the neighborhood of $260. They do not sell treadles just the machine head. I have a 1930's National (Sears) treadle in a beautiful cabinet. The treadle folds up into the side of the cabinet so you can use it as a desk. It has a long shuttle bobbin and it just doesn't work very well so I've been thinking of buying a Janome head to replace it.

The main thing with treadling is to make sure you don't go backwards or the thread will break and possibly the needle. Pull the wheel towards you as you start treadling and make sure it keeps going forward. I learned on a Minnesota treadle as a pre-teen and used it until I got to high school when a cousin loaned me a Singer treadle. I used that until 1966 when dh bought me a Kenmore. I used the Kenmore until 1980 then got a Brother which I still use although I bought a Janome Quilter's Special about 3 years ago. I have both set up in my sewing room but no room in there for the treadle which is in my bedroom.

I like the idea of a new treadle head that back stitches and zigzags as I've always hated having to tie all the threads when using a treadle. Does anyone know anything about the Janome treadle head?


----------



## MissQueenie (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! Thank you all for your input! I was definitely thinking of a new-to-me antique/vintage machine...I didn't even know you could get a new-made one. Can anyone suggest an online resource that lists out the different vintage singer models with descriptions of what they can do? I will mostly be using my machine to sew clothing, but I would like to be able to use it for quilting as well. Also, what is a fair price for one of these machines? I've seen some really crazy (to me) prices for featherweights (400-500 dollars!).


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Ann, I think I heard the Lehman's is a Necchi model, not sure though. I don't know anything about the Janome model, but Angie might. She's who I go to for Janome questions, lol. I did look at them before I bought a new machine last year, and they looked pretty good to me, but I have a regular sewing machine (although it's 30 years old, lol), then I bought a combination Janome sewing/embroidery machine and a serger last year. Then I also have a 1911 Singer and a 1907 White treadle machine, so I think I'm good for a while. 

I would be really interested on hearing any info anyone has on the new treadles. I may do some research myself soon, but right now I just don't have time. Things are pretty hectic at my house right now, hoping it will calm down soon!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Queenie, I have tons of treadle links, but below are some sites to get you started, lol. If you can get one locally, you'll be much better off. Shipping on these is a killer, if you can even find someone willing to ship. As for value, it varies widely around the country, but yes the featherweights do sell much higher and in general are harder to find. To get an idea of values in your area, you might just watch eBay for a while: http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_tr...adle+sewing+machine&_sacat=See-All-Categories

I just found this place, called BidandBlog, which apparently is going to have forums and current eBay listings, looks like it might be interesting:
http://www.free-press-release.com/n...readle-sewing-machine-on-ebay-1263895315.html

These are blogs with general info:
Treadle On - http://www.treadleon.net/
The Treadlers Village - http://www.thetreadlersvillage.com/

This page has lots of pictures:
Treadle and Hand Crank Machines - http://www.treadleandcrank.com/

This web page describes how to use a treadle:
Treadle Sewing Machines: Sew Simple - http://hubpages.com/hub/Treadle-Sewing-MachinesSew-Simple

Videos on Treadle Sewing - http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=treadle+sewing&search_type=&aq=f

Here are manuals:
Singer Sewing Co. Manuals - http://www.singerco.com/accessories/manuals.html
Treadle Sewing Machine Manual Index - http://sewing.about.com/library/weekly/aa012400b.htm
Free Singer Manuals - http://www.a1sewingmachine.com/manuals.htm

Here are some sites to get parts:
Treadle Machine Parts - http://wordsetc.com/treadle.htm
Treadle and Vintage Parts - http://sewingmachine221sale.bizland.com/store/page47.html

Hope I didn't overwhelm you!  (Hope Erin pops in, she has lots of great info too!)


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

What can I add after all of this?!? lol 
I'll toss in my own limited experience, though. 


Treadles are fun, but so are vintage machines in general. Personally, I don't have a Featherweight. It's on my wish-list as they tend to go quite a bit higher than other vintage machines due to their collectibility. 
Sometimes people get lucky and trip over one in a shop or auction somewhere and pick it up cheap, but I'd suggest a 15-90,15-91, 66, etc. for the simple fact that they're a lot easier to come by and not nearly so popular. 
If you want the lighter machine, westbrook mentioned the FW's big sister, the 301. Not as pretty, IMO (_I_ like the old, elegant, black machines), but just as good.
Even still, if you pay attention, you can easily pick up a good FW on eBay for less than $300 and often less than $200...


If you're really wanting to get into _treadling_, I'd join the treadleon mail list and just read for a while. Good stuff. 


Personally, I have two treadles. One is a pretty standard model 27 in a five drawer cabinet that I snagged at an auction a couple years ago. Basically the one everyone pictures when you say "treadle." And I also have a Free treadle frame that I put a plain top on to take one of my Singer 66 Red Eyes. 
If you ever treadle on a Free, you'll think a Singer is a clunky, clumsy mechanism in comparison. Singer made better _heads_, but the actual treadle is no great shakes. 
(Fortunately, most people never get to find out the difference so they don't realize what they're missing!)


My _daily_ sewing machine, though, is my 1941 15-91 (electric). Alice goes forward and back, has a multitude of feet that I use occasionally, but mostly I just sew straight seams on her and free-motion quilt. A little machine oil occasionally and she just hums along as good as she must have nearly 70 years ago... 
I picked her up on eBay for about $40 a few years ago. 
That's still the going rate so long as you watch carefully and know what you're looking for. There are also refurbished versions that sell well above that. 
I've never felt the need to spend more for the refurbished versions though, as I'm quite comfortable doing that kind of thing myself.


----------



## Sew-Classic (Jan 5, 2009)

I have quite a few vintage sewing machine reveiws on my blog, with tips as far as what common "issues" to be on the look out for with each model. I'm working on a revewi for the Singer 237 which came with a motor but can easily be dropped into a treadle cabinet and used with people power. This one has zigzag too! 

I also have quite a few repair tutorials, tips etc.. on my blog as well. 

Anf for those who enjoy vintage sewing books and publications, I have quite a few free downloads. 

Recently, I added a online shop with parts, accessories and supplies too. for anyone with a Singer 66-1 treadle, I have a nice slection of back clamping feet- not the easiest thing to find sometimes.

_
Footnote:
I know I've been gone for some time- My father took quite ill and my life was filled with caring for him, and little much of anything else. He has since passed, and I am trying to pick up life where I left off._


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Sew Classic, so very sorry to hear of the loss of your father. 

Thanks for all your valuable information, and it's good to see you back.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

It _is_ good to see you again, Jenny. 
And my condolences about your dad.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Jenny, you're the one I was trying to think of! I said maybe Sewsilly, but you're Sew-Classic, sorry for the mistake! Glad you're back and thanks for posting those links. I'm so sorry to hear about your father, hope you find peace and healing.


----------

